# They Keep Putting Cheese On Sale!



## xutfuzzy (Oct 20, 2012)

$1.79 a block?  Why yes, I'll take a few!













%255BUNSET%255D.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Oct 20, 2012






I like to make myself a map so that when I seal them later I know which is which.













%255BUNSET%255D-001.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Oct 20, 2012






Here they are, pre-smoke.













%255BUNSET%255D-002.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Oct 20, 2012






Here they are, post-smoke.  The most visible color change is in the white parts of the marbled and colby cheeses.













%255BUNSET%255D-003.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Oct 20, 2012






Bagged and tagged.  I'll see them in a month or so!













%255BUNSET%255D-004.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Oct 20, 2012






The details:

Smoker: MES40 with AMZPS

Wood: 75% Peach, 25% Pecan

Time:  2 Hours

Temperature: Cold smoked, weather was overcast and in the 50s.


----------



## fire in the hole (Oct 20, 2012)

Yup...... Cheese is on sale here too. I just bought 9 blocks of different cheeses..........and put them on to cold smoke 10 minutes ago. Yup...........cheese is on sale.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2012)

Holy moly that is a great price - looking good


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 20, 2012)

Great post, I really appreciate all of the details.....Thanks ShoneyBoy


xutfuzzy said:


> $1.79 a block?  Why yes, I'll take a few!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 20, 2012)

You can't go wrong with a price of $1.79 per package!!

Looks awesome!!

TJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 20, 2012)

Man , Fuzzy. I'm gonna have to look around here, what store was that (Kroger, WallyWorld?), me loves the cheese and the weather is Perfect not. Got some of these from WallyWorld to lay them on and they are gonna be prefect:













Pig Butts for Graduation...6-2-12 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 27, 2012






not only for Cheese , Jerky , Veggies, Bruntends... the list goes on. They are washable for 3-4 times and great for lifting a big piece of meat out of the Smoker without slippage.

This keeps the meat from getting that dripping through the grates look.

Have fun and...


----------



## xutfuzzy (Oct 20, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Man , Fuzzy. I'm gonna have to look around here, what store was that (Kroger, WallyWorld?), me loves the cheese and the weather is Perfect not. Got some of these from WallyWorld to lay them on and they are gonna be prefect:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was indeed Kroger.  I was bummed they didn't have any pepperjack or mozzarella, but I'll take what I can get!


----------

